# Brummender TFT ?!? (Samsung 2443BW) Warum, wieso, weshalb ...



## goliath (15. September 2009)

Hi,

ich habe letzte Woche mir den Samsung 2443BW bei Amazon bestellt. 

Kaufberatungsthread von mir hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/m...bw-empfehlenswert-oder-einen-anderen-tft.html

Tja, bin vom Monitor eigentlich begeistert, würde er nicht so laut "summen" bzw. "brummen" !

Ok, lt. diversen Foren etc. habe ich gelesen, dass manche 2443´er nicht brummen sollen..

Also hab ich mir einfach noch woanders das gleiche Modell bestellt, welches heute angekommen ist...

Und was stelle ich fest: Brummen !!! Ich glaube sogar noch lauter als bei dem vorigen Modell 

Ich sitze ca. 30 cm vom TFT entfernt und höre das Brummen ganz deutlich heraus... nervt mich tierisch 

Ich habe da 2 Fragen an Euch Leute:

1. Hat hier jdm. noch den 2443BW, der NICHT BRUMMT ? Von wann ist das Produktionsdatum (steht hinten auf dem Aufkleber) ?

2. Warum brummen diese TFT´s eigentlich überhaupt ?


Bin schon verzweifelt, was ich jetzt machen soll ? Kann man den Monitor beim Händler umtauschen und soll ich das wirklich versuchen ?

Brummen alle 24" heutzutage ????


Danke und gruß


----------



## Railroadfighter (15. September 2009)

Das liegt an dem Integrierten Netzteil, da kann man leider nichts machen.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Bubu (15. September 2009)

Hatte beim LG2242T auch ein Summen mit den Werkseinstellungen (Helligkeit 85).  Ab höherer Helligkeit wurde das Summen leiser, ab 92 fast unhörbar, ab 95 weg. Zu hell ist das Bild deswegen nicht.
Mal probieren, vielleicht hilft´s.

Bubu


----------



## goliath (15. September 2009)

Bubu schrieb:


> Hatte beim LG2242T auch ein Summen mit den Werkseinstellungen (Helligkeit 85).  Ab höherer Helligkeit wurde das Summen leiser, ab 92 fast unhörbar, ab 95 weg. Zu hell ist das Bild deswegen nicht.
> Mal probieren, vielleicht hilft´s.
> 
> Bubu



Hi, ja so ab 95 Helligkeit brummts nur noch ganz leise, das hört man nur wenn das Ohr am Monitor anliegt...

Aber das brennt einem doch die Augen aus  geht ja gar nicht finde ich...

Wie schauts denn mit den anderen TFTs so aus ?
LG brummen die auch ?
Viewsonic auch ?


----------



## S_Fischer (16. September 2009)

siehste hab ich doch gesagt ab 95 hörstes nicht´s mehr außer du legst halt das Ohr an.

Hat der zweite denn jetzt wenigstens keine Pixel/Subpixelfehler?

Ja das mit der Helligkeit hatte ihn früher auf 70 laufen inzwischen auf 100. Ich war einen so hellen tft nicht gewohnt inzwischen finde ich das richtig gut. Tut das dem Auge jetzt eigentlich gut oder schlecht?? 
Ich finde man gewöhnt sich mit der zeit an die helligkeit und lässt sich teils auch von ihr verwöhnen, aber ich weiß noch als er damals ankam was ich geglotzt habe was der hell geht .

Andere Firmen weiß ich leider nicht hatte vorher auch einen Samsung der hatte das proplem glaube ich nicht.

Sorry das ich mich nicht früher gemeldet habe mein pc war im großumbau jetzt läuft er nach Tagen seit zwei stunden endlich ohne propleme.

LG


----------



## Rod-y-ler (16. September 2009)

Hallo Goliath,

ich habe die letzten Tage massig Stunden damit verbracht 24" Monitore zu suchen die eine Auflösung von 1920x1200 haben und KEINE Geräusche von sich geben und muss sagen das ist nicht einfach. Wenn ich die ganzen Foren/Berichte lese gibt es verdammt viele Hersteller dessen Monitore brummen oder fiepen und wenn die Monitore getestet werden fließt dort meistens leider keine Umgebungsgeräusche ein...
Ich hatte mir am Anfang auch den gleichen Monitor herausgesucht wie du aber aufgrund der Berichte lass ich es doch sein (ich habe generell Abstand von Samsung genommen).
Ich versuche gerade Berichte zu dem Philips 240PW9ES/00 zu finden, leider habe ich noch keine gefunden (ausser ein Userbericht auf prad.de). Dieser hat aber kein TN-Panel sondern H-IPS und ist entsprechend teuer.
Vielleicht hat hier ja schon jemand Erfahrungen mit diesem Monitor?

 Hier hast du noch einen Link zu einem Forum wo sie einige Monitore auflisten die Geräusche von sich geben oder nicht (sind allerdings alles Usererfahrungen):
[Übersicht] Nicht summende/pfeifende TFT - Forum de Luxx

Gruß

Needles


----------



## krucki (16. September 2009)

Rod-y-ler schrieb:


> Hallo Goliath,
> 
> ......Ich hatte mir am Anfang auch den gleichen Monitor herausgesucht wie du aber aufgrund der Berichte lass ich es doch sein (ich habe generell Abstand von Samsung genommen).....


 
Hm, naja ich denke es reicht schon wenn man einfach sich einen Monitor kauft, der ein externes Netzteil hat. Denn das Brummen und Fiepen ist ja auf das integrierte Netzteil zurückzuführen.
Der Samsung xl 2370 z.b. besitzt ein externes.


----------



## RC-X (16. September 2009)

lol
mein samsung SyncMaster 206 BW pfeift immer lauter je höher ich die Helligkeit einstelle, ist scheußliich

bis stufe 64 ist es ok, alles darüber nervt tierisch..


----------



## goliath (16. September 2009)

Ich bin echt schon total abgenervt vom diesem Brummen !

Werd BEIDE TFTs einpacken und verschicken, habe Händler schon kontaktiert.

Bei Amazon warte ich noch auf Antwort von der Technikabteilung, evtl. lass ich mir nochmal nen 3. 2443BW zuschicken und teste den dann nochmal. Evtl. habe ich ja dann Glück ansonsten Tschüsss 2443 


Nach dem o.g. Forum deLuxx thread bin ich jetzt total verunsichert.

Welchen TFT kann man denn wohl nun nehmen ?

Ich möchte nen 24" 16:10 TFT am Besten mit nicht spiegelndem Rand haben... Gibts überhaupt einen ausser dem 2443 ?????


aaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhh iiiiiiiii werd verrrrüüüüüüüüüüüüüüückt


----------



## Rod-y-ler (16. September 2009)

Mir gehts im Moment nicht anders...

Monitore mit externem Netzteil habe ich so keine gesehen, wenn ich mich nicht irre hatten sie alle interne (zumindest die 24" und mich interessieren nur 24")

Gruß

Needles


----------



## Speedguru (16. September 2009)

Hallo

Wusste gar net das sowas existiert 

Naja ich kann nur soviel sagen! Ich habe mir vor 1 monat den 
Asus VH242 und der macht keinen mucks und hat internes netzteil!!!
Er hat ber 1920x1080, was ich aber nur als vorteil einstufe!
Außerdem hat er einen spiegelden rand, was aber gar nichts macht! und das fenster isn relativ inter mir, auch bei sonneneinstrahlung störts net !

MFG

Speedguru

Achso bin natürlich 100% zufrieden!!


----------



## krucki (16. September 2009)

Rod-y-ler schrieb:


> Mir gehts im Moment nicht anders...
> 
> Monitore mit externem Netzteil habe ich so keine gesehen, wenn ich mich nicht irre hatten sie alle interne (zumindest die 24" und mich interessieren nur 24")
> 
> ...


 

Wie ich schon sagte, der Samsung XL 2370 LED hat ein externes Netzteil. 23" ist kein all zu großer Unterschied zu 24". 
Wenns unbedingt 24" sein soll dann der LG W2486L. Der hat auch ein externes Netzteil. Ich meide ihn aber wegen der schlechten Farbkalibrierung, die bei der Fotobearbeitung nicht gute Resultate gibt (siehe prad.de) und ein Kolorimeter ist mir das Geld nicht wert. Werde wahrscheinlich mir den Samsung zulegen.


----------



## S_Fischer (16. September 2009)

ich gehe mal stark davon aus das der XL 2370 ihn nicht intressiert, er sucht ein Gerät was einen dünnen matten rand hat privot funktion etc... muss sagen das ist schon toll aber die qualitätskontrollen sind bei samsung antscheinend mies. Wenn man einen hat der keine propleme macht is es toll.

Hast du das Geld dir einen Einzo zuzulegen? Ich finde ein Bildschirm hat man ne weil den Tauscht man nicht dauernd dann kann man auch en bissel mehr ausgeben. Ich hatte das leider nicht bin aber auch sehr zufrieden mit dem samsung, zöger es dauernd hinaus ihn einzuschicken bekomm ja noch garantie wegen der drei pixelfehler.


----------



## Rod-y-ler (17. September 2009)

Hallo nochma,

@Krucki und S_Fischer, danke erstmal für eure Tipps 

Ich habe mich dazu entschlossen wahrscheinlich erstmal zu warten und mal zu gucken ob die Cebit nächstes Jahr bringt. Ich brauch jetzt auch nicht dringend nen neuen.
@Krucki
Ich hab auch nach nem LED ausschau gehalten, habe aber gelesen das es da auch starke unterschiede gibt. Wenn ich mir mal alleine den Preisunterschied zwischen dem XL2370 und dem XL24 anschaue... Da liegen mal eben rund 1300€ zwischen (allerdings kommt beim XL24 auch RGB-LEDs zum Einsatz und ein teures PVA-Panel). Ich werde lieber noch warten der LED-Markt ist mir noch zu Jung um sofort zuzuschlagen.

@S_Fischer
Ein Eizo käme für mich nicht in Frage (Ich weiss nicht wies mit Goliath aussieht) Wir haben hier in der Firma auch Eizos stehen und die haben ein Hammerbild ohne Frage. Problem ist die sind mir mit rund 1000€ zu teuer, weil ich damit hauptsächlich zocke und Filme gucke und ein gaaanz gaanz wenig Photoshopretusche mache, hinzu kommt noch das sie meistens ein mieses Inputlag (ganz zu schweigen von der Reaktionszeit) haben, da sie halt nicht fürs zocken ausgelegt sind.

Mein absoluter Favorit war (und ist) der NEC WMGX3 (bei cyberport war er einige Zeit mit 449€ gelistet), leider scheint man den nirgendswo mehr zu bekommen, und der Nachfolger kostet wieder an die 800€. Lt Prad ist der für alles zu gebrauchen, und auch etliche Tests bestätigen das, aber leider nirgendwo für den Preis zu bekommen. Man muss aber auch erwähnen das auch der nicht geräuschlos arbeiten soll, soll aber so gut wie nicht hörbar sein...

Gruß

Needles


----------



## goliath (17. September 2009)

Hi Leute,

danke für die vielen Antworten 

Ich habe das 1. Exemplar heute zurückgeschickt, bin mal gespannt wie lange ich auf mein Geld warten muss (habe bisher noch nie was zurückschicken müssen ).

Von Amazon für mein 2. Exemplar habe ich eine email bekommen von der Technikabteilung:
Achtung Zitat:
"Bitte stellen Sie die Helligkeit auf 100% und/oder versuchen Sie ein neues Netzkabel"

LOL   

Natürlich brummt der TFT weniger wenn er auf 100% steht, dass ist mir nur viiiiiieeeel zu hell ! Und am Netzkabel kanns doch net wirklich liegen oder ? Der ist immerhin niegelnagelneu aus dem Karton !

Bin mal gespannt, wass die auf meine Antwort (dass es mir zu hell ist) jetzt antworten... Will eigentlich nur nochmal mein Glück mit nem anderen Stück versuchen oder halt mein Geld zurück 

gruß

EDIT
Ansonsten suche ich dringend einen 24" mit 16:10, ohne Klavierlack etc. und am Besten höhenverstellbar. Ich finde keinen .... 
PS: Eizo ist natürlich top Qualität, aber doch nen ganzes End zu teuer für mein Hobby


----------



## EyeForce (18. September 2009)

hm eigartig, bei mir kann ichs so einstellen wie ich will, und wenn ich mein ohr hinhalte hier ich wirklich gar nix :/

zur helligkeit: ich hab meinen auf 97, du musst mit diesen einstellungen wirklich mal paar tage arbeiten, du gewöhnscht dich dran.
bei mir wars auch so das es mit zu hell vorkam aber jetzt wo ich mich dran gewöhnt habe ist das kein problem mehr


----------



## XFX-Rocker (19. September 2009)

Meine 3 Samsung brummen alle  wass sag ich denn da. Aber unter 75% Helligkeit gehts ganz gut 

MfG


----------



## Rod-y-ler (19. September 2009)

@XFX
Wie laut ist eigentlich das Brummen? Wenn es nicht allzu laut wäre könnte ich mit sowas noch leben, noch schlimmer ist eigentlich das fiepen. Da ich meine Frau hier im Büro neben mir sitzen habe, könnte ich ein fiepen garnicht gebrauchen (wenn ich es richtig weiss reagieren Frauen eher empfindlich auf hochfrequentige Geräusche sind und Männer eher auf tiefe Frequenzen). Wenn das Brummen kaum wahrnehmbar wäre könnte ich damit leben...

Gruß

Needles


----------



## XFX-Rocker (19. September 2009)

Damit kann man Leben das ist nur ein leichtes Brummen wenn man so 5cm davor ist. Aber ob 1 oder 3 sie brummen gleich laut also somit geht es.


----------



## Rod-y-ler (19. September 2009)

OK, danke


----------



## rebel4life (19. September 2009)

Da wurde wohl das integrierte Schaltnetzteil für die Beleuchtung des Displays nicht richtig gebaut/geplant - halt für max. Helligkeit berechnet und gebaut, nur ist mir das dann viel zu hell, ich bei meinem Monitor gerade mal 34/100 drin, mehr wäre zu hell und stört (Kopfschmerzen).

Man kann sofern man dafür qualifiziert ist die fiepende Spule durch eine höherwertige ersetzen oder die vorhandene mit Plastikspray behandeln, aber Laien sollten von sowas die Finger lassen - da können mehrere kV anliegen (und das auch bei LCDs (ausgenommen die mit LED, die brauchen keine hohen Spannungen) und nicht nur bei CRTs).


----------



## goliath (21. September 2009)

XFX-Rocker schrieb:


> Damit kann man Leben das ist nur ein leichtes Brummen wenn man so 5cm davor ist. Aber ob 1 oder 3 sie brummen gleich laut also somit geht es.



5cm ???

Das ist ja noch OK !

Der 2443BW brummte bei mir noch bei 30-40cm Abstand, und zwar lauter als mein Rechner (der relativ silent ist, die HDD hört man noch raus)

mit 5cm könnte ich ja noch leben , aber nicht mit so


----------



## S_Fischer (21. September 2009)

30-40cm?? man da habe ich ja richtig glück meinen hört man garnicht nur halt wenn man das ohr anlegt aber bei 30cm wär meiner schon längst wieder zurück wie läufts denn jetzt mit deiner suche noch en dritten bekommen ich meine die zwei wochen sind ja auch so gut wie um, den 2443bw gibts auch in teuer uvp leigt bei 600€ viel wäre der was für dich allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der nicht auch brummt.


----------



## goliath (21. September 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> 30-40cm?? man da habe ich ja richtig glück meinen hört man garnicht nur halt wenn man das ohr anlegt aber bei 30cm wär meiner schon längst wieder zurück wie läufts denn jetzt mit deiner suche noch en dritten bekommen ich meine die zwei wochen sind ja auch so gut wie um, den 2443bw gibts auch in teuer uvp leigt bei 600€ viel wäre der was für dich allerdings weiß ich nicht ob der nicht auch brummt.



Hi, der 1. ist schon seit letzte Woche wieder zurück unterwegs, und der 2. von Amazon ist schon alles geregelt, geht auch jetzt zurück und das Geld gibts zurück. 

Der Service ist echt gut 

Ich bin im Moment am Ausschau halten nach dem LG W2452.. Davon gibts mehrere Versionen, eine Version hat bei Prad gut abgeschnitten.

Soll aber lt. Prad auch brummen... 
Ich glaube, denn bestelle ich evtl. mal einfach


----------



## S_Fischer (21. September 2009)

245T SyncMaster TFT Displays

das schätzchen mein ich das gibts bestimmt inzwischen iegendwo bezahlbar musst halt nur gucken obs für spiele geeignet ist und inzwischen nicht zu alt ist und ob es nicht auch brummt


----------



## goliath (21. September 2009)

S_Fischer schrieb:


> 245T SyncMaster TFT Displays
> 
> das schätzchen mein ich das gibts bestimmt inzwischen iegendwo bezahlbar musst halt nur gucken obs für spiele geeignet ist und inzwischen nicht zu alt ist und ob es nicht auch brummt



puhhh kostet ja mind. 650 Euro !

Ne das ist mir wirklich zuviel ! 

alles so bis 300 Euro würde ich gerne ausgeben, wenns passt !

aber troztdem thx


----------



## ThoR65 (22. September 2009)

Hiho ihr Brummgeräuschhörer"  . Nachdem ich hier so einiges über das Brummen von Monitoren (speziell soll es ja die Samsungmodelle betreffen) gelesen habe, muss ich mal ein positives Urteil abgeben. Ich selbst besitze seit kurzem einen Syncmaster 2433BW. Egal welche Helligkeitseinstellungen ich mache, ein Brummen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber evtl. gehöre ich zu den wenigen Auserwählten, die von Samsung einen qualitativ Hochwertigen Monitor zugedacht bekommen haben.  

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## goliath (22. September 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Hiho ihr Brummgeräuschhörer"  . Nachdem ich hier so einiges über das Brummen von Monitoren (speziell soll es ja die Samsungmodelle betreffen) gelesen habe, muss ich mal ein positives Urteil abgeben. Ich selbst besitze seit kurzem einen Syncmaster 2433BW. Egal welche Helligkeitseinstellungen ich mache, ein Brummen ist mir noch nicht aufgefallen. Aber evtl. gehöre ich zu den wenigen Auserwählten, die von Samsung einen qualitativ Hochwertigen Monitor zugedacht bekommen haben.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Hi ThoR65 !

Das freut mich wirklich für Dich !

Ich hatte 2 Exemplare vom 2443BW hier, und beide waren "laut"

Wenn ich Dich fragen darf, hörst Du auch nichts wenn du abends/nachts vor dem PC sitzt, das Fenster usw. ist zu, es gibt keinerlei Nebengeräusche mehr ????

Weiterhin ist dein PC auch sehr leise bzw silent ?

Wie weit sitzt du vom TFT entfernt ?

Interessiert mich halt brennend, da ich ansonsten vom 2443BW total begeistert war 
PS: der 2443bw ist das Nachfolgemodel vom 2433BW


----------



## krucki (22. September 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Ich bin im Moment am Ausschau halten nach dem LG W2452.. Davon gibts mehrere Versionen, eine Version hat bei Prad gut abgeschnitten.
> 
> Soll aber lt. Prad auch brummen...
> Ich glaube, denn bestelle ich evtl. mal einfach


Wieso schaust du nicht nach dem LG W2453 TQ? 

PRAD | Testbericht LG Flatron W2253TQ

Test ist zwar vom 22" aber denke mal der 24" würde genauso abschneiden nur das er eben größer ist.


----------



## BigBubby (22. September 2009)

Habe mir jetzt nicht alles durchgelesen, aber mal ein kleiner Tipp:

Monitor auf 100 Prozent und dann per Software dunkler machen. (Also in Ati/Nvidia/Windows-Treibern)

Das brummen liegt einfach dadran, dass über die Frequenz die helligkeit eingestellt wird und dadurch, dass er dunkler ist, erreicht er irgendwo die eigenfrequenz von einigen bauelementen und es fängt an zu brummen.

Bei Samsung liegt es oft auch an dem Herstellungsland, es gibt modelle, die in verschiedenen Ländern hergestellt werden und je nachdem gibt es mehr "ausfall" oder weniger.

Wie gesagt helligkeit auf 100% und software runter. (sollte er bei 100% auch brummen/fiepen, dann zurückschicken, dann ist es wirklich ein fehler...)


----------



## ThoR65 (23. September 2009)

goliath schrieb:


> Hi ThoR65 !
> Wenn ich Dich fragen darf, hörst Du auch nichts wenn du abends/nachts vor dem PC sitzt, das Fenster usw. ist zu, es gibt keinerlei Nebengeräusche mehr ????
> Weiterhin ist dein PC auch sehr leise bzw silent ?
> Wie weit sitzt du vom TFT entfernt ?
> ...


 

Ich höre absolut nix. Selbst bei null Nebengeräuschen. Mein PC ist mit WaKü ausgestattet. Die Lüfter (2 Stück) drehen mit unhörbaren 900U/min. Als Gehäuse kommt das Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 zum Einsatz.
Zur Entfernung: ich sitze zwischen 40-50cm vom Bildschirm entfernt. Aber selbst wenn ich meine "Lauschlappen" direkt aufs Panel packen würde.... null brummen.  Nachfolgemodell??? Mein Monitor hat das Fertigungsdatum 06.2009. 

mfg
ThoR65


----------



## Rod-y-ler (23. September 2009)

Hi BigBubby,

über diese Möglichkeit hab ich auch nicht nicht nachgedacht, wäre ein ansatz .

Allerdings muss ich sagen das ich trotzdem lieber zu den glücklichen gehören möchte der keinen brummenden Monitor besitzt...

Meiner Meinung nach ist das ein genereller mangel am Produkt und müsste nachgebessert werden (je nach Lautstärke). Auch wenn die Dinger billig geworden sind sollte der Hersteller wenn er weiterhin seine Kundschaft behalten will anständige Produktequalität abliefern.

Gruß

Needles


----------



## goliath (24. September 2009)

ThoR65 schrieb:


> Ich höre absolut nix. Selbst bei null Nebengeräuschen. Mein PC ist mit WaKü ausgestattet. Die Lüfter (2 Stück) drehen mit unhörbaren 900U/min. Als Gehäuse kommt das Coolermaster Cosmos 1000 zum Einsatz.
> Zur Entfernung: ich sitze zwischen 40-50cm vom Bildschirm entfernt. Aber selbst wenn ich meine "Lauschlappen" direkt aufs Panel packen würde.... null brummen.  Nachfolgemodell??? Mein Monitor hat das Fertigungsdatum 06.2009.
> 
> mfg
> ThoR65



Hi,

also meine 2443er waren alle von 08.09 aus Bulgarien glaube ich...

Woher kommt dein Mon ? (steht hinten beim Produktionsmonat dabei) ??

Evtl. ja woanders produziert !?

Hmm alles irgendwie merkwürdig, schankt die Qualität so sehr ??? nicht gerade vertrauenserweckend... aber geiz ist geil...


----------



## Rod-y-ler (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Goliath,

also ich habe vor kurzem auch einen Samsung 2433BW begutachtet bei einem Kumpel von mir, dieser hat auch null Geräusche von sich gegeben.
Sind also nicht alle Samsungs... Allerdings finde ich es trotzdem nicht berauschend das es mal auftaucht, mal nicht...

Gruß
Needles


----------

